# A couple for Bearmanric to look at



## robert flynt (Jun 27, 2013)

Just finished these two Loveless style knives and Bearmanric was interested in this style. One has Meraro sheephorn scales and the other is other is dyed black ash burl. the steel is ATS34.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 2, 2013)

Bearmanric is going to buy a diffrent style knife so these will go to the show with me unless someone else is interested.
Robert


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice Robert those are sweet. Rick


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 2, 2013)

Robert - PM me details on the Black Ash Burl. Is that a hollow grind? Hard to tell from the pics. The Hollow grind is proving very hard for me to get down, and having seen the blades you made for Kevin - you my friend are a Master in deed. 
Scott


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 2, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> Very nice Robert those are sweet. Rick


Their what everyone calls the Bob Loveless style drop point skinner. Bob Dozier got his start like a number of knifemakers, working in Bob's shop and that is why he has some similar styles. More knifemakers have used that style than any other, some use that style exclusively because it is so popular.


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm excited to get that Zericote. cool stuff on the Loveless knife. Rick


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 3, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert - PM me details on the Black Ash Burl. Is that a hollow grind? Hard to tell from the pics. The Hollow grind is proving very hard for me to get down, and having seen the blades you made for Kevin - you my friend are a Master in deed.
> Scott


The blade is hollow ground, which I prefer. The secrets to hollowing grinding for me is to have very good light no shadow at all. Get the grinding wheel the right height so with your elbow locked to your side you can move your body not your hands and arms. You can put blue tape on the riccosso to remind you where to stop your grind and keep them even on both sides. I always do a lead in grind with a used belt to to keep from sheering off the grit on the new belt. ( a lead in grind is just grinding the edge at a 45 degree angle to your scribed thickness lines, leaving the scribe lines showing) Always start the grind at the lead in and once you establish you grind you can angle the bottom of the blade in toward the grinding wheel to walk the grind up blade. Don't do this to fast or you will come out of your estabilished grind and you will hear it because the grinding sound will change to what I call a hiss. Now for the reason for plenty of good light, watch the gap between the belt and the blade, there should be none just a very thin black line. This is very important, get your head over the wheel so you can look straight down. Last if your having to use a lot of pressure get a new belt because it will cause you to make mistakes and get out of your grind as well as burn you because the blade heats up more rapidly. Hope this will help.
Robert


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 3, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> I'm excited to get that Zericote. cool stuff on the Loveless knife. Rick


That is the most unusual highly figured ziricote I have ever seen, even has a little snake skin.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 3, 2013)

Robert and I have worked out a deal - The Dyed Black Ash Burl knife is coming to New York  Thank you Robert. It will set the bar for me as i continue on the learning path 
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert and I have worked out a deal - The Dyed Black Ash Burl knife is coming to New York  Thank you Robert. It will set the bar for me as i continue on the learning path
> Scott



Once you hold one of his knives, you just got to have more don't ya Scott? 

Robert, I don't think I have told you this yet, but I sent Scott one of the Persians to look over on the blood oath he wouldn't "lose it" and not be able to send it back. Knowing how he is really getting the knife making bug I knew he'd want to see it. He really went knockers over it. I'm glad he bought the BAB one because I was really eying it. I need to dip into my black budget and get another one from you sooner or later . . . . 

You need a motto of some sort. 

_"I'd rather own a Flynt, than a bar of gold from the mint."_


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 3, 2013)

Excited to own my first Flynt knife. Rick


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Robert and I have worked out a deal - The Dyed Black Ash Burl knife is coming to New York  Thank you Robert. It will set the bar for me as i continue on the learning path
> ...



Its kind of like a beginning painter having a Van Gogh to look at as a guide... 
Looking at the Persian I decided I HAD to learn how to do a hollow grind. That is just a thing of beauty. Since then I have made about a hundred miles of wire and a couple of fillet knives :rofl2:
Seriously though - you have to see the Persians to appreciate them. Roberts picture really did not do them justice.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Robert and I have worked out a deal - The Dyed Black Ash Burl knife is coming to New York  Thank you Robert. It will set the bar for me as i continue on the learning path
> ...


thanks for the promotion, I've never been worth a darn at sells. For the most part they sell them selves. That's not a bad motto there. Met a man at a show by the name of Shawn Starnes who own a graphic design company www.starwraps.com. Been thinking about getting him to do some work for me. When I met him he asked about a trade but I haven't decided yet. Two of my knifemaking buddies have worked out deal with him so I've seen his work.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 11, 2013)

Robert - I got the knife yesterday and could not be more pleased. It is truly a work of art. I can't quite put my finger on it but there is just something that feels different and screams quality handmade about your knives. 
Thanks for the bonus piece of steel too. When I return from vacation I want to get right into that. Do you know what type of steel it is for heat treating purposes? Or is there a good basic general heat treat for unknown steel, like a 1095 treatment? 
Scott


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 11, 2013)

Got mine to sweet knife. Thank you. Rick


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm so glad your pleased with the knife! Not sure about the type steel the saw blade is. The only thing I've had a chance to do is anneil it since it was given to me but I suspect it is 1095 or 1080 so I am going to heat it to about 1550 degrees or nonmagnetic then quench it in oil and rockwell test it. If hard enough I'll draw it back to about RC58. Suspect the 2 draw temp. to be in the 350 to 400 degree range.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 11, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> I'm so glad your pleased with the knife! Not sure about the type steel the saw blade is. The only thing I've had a chance to do is anneil it since it was given to me but I suspect it is 1095 or 1080 so I am going to heat it to about 1550 degrees or nonmagnetic then quench it in oil and rockwell test it. If hard enough I'll draw it back to about RC58. Suspect the 2 draw temp. to be in the 350 to 400 degree range.



Thanks - Thats what I use for 1095 except I've been going to 1650. 400 is where I have been tempering. 
I could not be more pleased with the knife. I don't collect knives and have never bought anything that I didn't use the hell out of, but this is a show piece and not a user. Now I almost feel obligated to start a collection.  although it would be tough to match this quality. Thanks again


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> Got mine to sweet knife. Thank you. Rick


Give it a good work out and let me know if it holds an edge well enough or any thing else that might be a problem.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad your pleased with the knife! Not sure about the type steel the saw blade is. The only thing I've had a chance to do is anneil it since it was given to me but I suspect it is 1095 or 1080 so I am going to heat it to about 1550 degrees or nonmagnetic then quench it in oil and rockwell test it. If hard enough I'll draw it back to about RC58. Suspect the 2 draw temp. to be in the 350 to 400 degree range.
> ...


Heck, use it and let me know how it holds up.
I want to try some diffrent heattreats soon. Also want to stack some up with 15N20 to make some damascus when the weather cools.


----------

